# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  A Question For The Guys.... Giving Yourself Oral Sex?

## the real pieman

Marilyn Manson had surgery to remove 2 of his ribs so he could give himself oral sex...some people, i think its around 1% who can do this normally, but heres the question : if you could give yourself oral sex, would you? and would you consider it gay to do it? or just the ultimate form of masterbation....

p.s. this topic is not about if masterbation is right, its about a guy sucking himself off, and if THATS straight or gay?

----------


## Casualtie

Since I don&#39;t know any of you in real life I&#39;m going to be honest and say I probably would. I really wouldn&#39;t consider it to be gay though because you&#39;re doing it to yourself, not another guy. It just doesn&#39;t seem the same.

Of course, I would stop before I.. you know. I&#39;m not sure if I would ever get surgery to do it, though.

----------


## juroara

homosexuality has to include another person - homosexuality is the desire or sexual preference of the same gender. it has nothing to do with what you do to your own body.

----------


## deathly_hallow

No man. Don&#39;t be silly. It&#39;s not gay for guys to give each other oral sex or to give each other hand jobs. It&#39;s gay for them to have anal sex.  
But doing that to myself, I dunno really. Probably not. 
www.g0ys.org explains the difference between a gay guy and a straight guy that does stuff with guys. It&#39;s really an eye opener.

----------


## Seeker

Probably not.  One of the perks to being married, you have someone to help out with things like that  :smiley:

----------


## Alex D

Haha either that site DH posted is a parody or it&#39;s made by a very closeted person indeed.

Anyway, while I am more than flexible enough to. I&#39;ve always been every double jointed etc. I never really saw the point in it to be honest. As to if autofelatio is gay? No gayer than using a hand I suppose.

----------


## juroara

> No man. Don&#39;t be silly. It&#39;s not gay for guys to give each other oral sex or to give each other hand jobs. It&#39;s gay for them to have anal sex.  
> But doing that to myself, I dunno really. Probably not. 
> www.g0ys.org explains the difference between a gay guy and a straight guy that does stuff with guys. It&#39;s really an eye opener.[/b]




lol&#33; I laugh when guys say things like that. come on. no female would touch another females parts unless she was homosexual or bisexual. but guys are in such denial about their own sexuality, and are so homophobic. 

its like the down-low. ohhh yeah. . . the down-low. I mean down-low guys really think they are straight. get real&#33; reality check - any sexual activity with the same gender is homosexuality. homosexuality between men is not just analing, its ANY SEXUAL ACTIVITY with the same gender. Men making up silly rules that these sexual activities between straight men are okay is just another one of their homophobias.

guys, you make me laugh&#33;

----------


## Artelis

> Probably not.  One of the perks to being married, you have someone to help out with things like that [/b]



Did NOT need to hear that.  I don&#39;t think I&#39;d stick any penis, let alone my own penis, in my mouth.

----------


## Ynot

"If we could suck your own dick, you women would be sitting in an empty room, right now...
watching an empty stage" -- Bill Hicks

----------


## Seeker

> "If we could suck your own dick, you women would be sitting in an empty room, right now...
> watching an empty stage" -- Bill Hicks[/b]



Bill Hicks is on mushrooms.  There is sooo much more to sex then getting your willie polished.  

*time for Artelis to make a wisecrack*

----------


## Ynot

> Bill Hicks is on mushrooms.[/b]



I think you&#39;ll find Bill Hicks is dead
but anywho.....

----------


## LucidDreamGod

No way would I ever do that if it was the easiest thing in the world, I mean my own mouth, yuck, I don&#39;t even think I could ejaculate that way.

----------


## King and God

Yeah, I would definately do it, haha. Infact, I have done it once before, but it was really hard to bend my back like that, and I haven&#39;t been able to do it since. I would definately not do a surgery to be able doing it, though; I would rather buy a Russian or Asian wife to do it for me.

----------


## Patrick

I don&#39;t see why not... I mean if it was possible... it&#39;s just self-pleasure, and what&#39;s wrong with that?

----------


## Seeker

Doesn&#39;t the pain of being doubled up like that cancel out 95% of the pleasure?

----------


## Patrick

> Doesn&#39;t the pain of being doubled up like that cancel out 95% of the pleasure?[/b]



A very good point... Although if you&#39;re flexible enough I&#39;m sure you could minimize the discomfort.

----------


## King and God

> Doesn&#39;t the pain of being doubled up like that cancel out 95% of the pleasure?[/b]



Yeah, it isn&#39;t especially nice. I mainly did it to see if I was able to.

----------


## the real pieman

yeah but how flexible would you need to be to be able to do it....im guessing the most likely candidates are those who can put there legs over their heads, or have been doing yoga/gymanastics for like 5 years...

oh well that cuts me out....i&#39;m about as flexible as a plank of wood...

and about the pleasure thing, wouldnt even more of the pleasure be taken out of &#39;self-sucking&#39; by the fact that YOU are giving a blowjob to YOURSELF.... in my opinion theres nothing wrong with it but wouldnt that though sort of stick in the back of your mind while you are doing it, and what about ejaculation, i mean i dont know about you but i dont want a mouthful of cum, although they are your own bodily liquids so i doubt that its THAT messed up....

 i found this anecdote on a forum somewhere, or a news article where on a first date the girl asked the guy what the kinkiest thing he ever did was, his reply was "why dont i show you" and he got it out and started sucking himself and showed her different positions, he then started freaking out and ran away, she then cut all contact with him...i dont blame her, i mean come on, talk about taking it slow, thats something that you just dont talk to your girlfriend about if you can do it... especially on your FIRST DATE...

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> and about the pleasure thing, wouldnt even more of the pleasure be taken out of &#39;self-sucking&#39; by the fact that YOU are giving a blowjob to YOURSELF....[/b]



Yeah totaly what I was thinking, I wonder if women can perform oral on themselves...

----------


## the real pieman

> Yeah totaly what I was thinking, I wonder if women can perform oral on themselves...[/b]



apparently they can... and they are supposed to be more flexible than men....

----------


## cyzzl

its gay

----------


## zypher0550

Technically, there&#39;s no difference between giving yourself a handjob and giving yourself a blowjob, so if one isn&#39;t gay then neither is the other.

However I still wouldn&#39;t do it because...I don&#39;t like sucking dick.  Even if it feels good on the penis, you still have a penis in your mouth.

----------


## NeAvO

Thats disgusting  ::wtf::

----------


## Neruo

Dirty, I wouldn&#39;t. 

However, if people like to do it: Have fun. I don&#39;t care. Just don&#39;t break your back.

----------


## Clairity

> Just don&#39;t break your back.[/b]



Can&#39;t you imagine explaining "how" you hurt your back to the paramedics/doctors&#33;&#33;  LOL&#33;&#33;

----------


## dodobird

> any sexual activity with the same gender is homosexuality. homosexuality between men is not just analing, its ANY SEXUAL ACTIVITY with the same gender.[/b]



So masterbation is also homosexuality because you are the same gender as yourself. And that means that everyone is gay.   ::laughhard::

----------


## Seeker

> Can&#39;t you imagine explaining "how" you hurt your back to the paramedics/doctors&#33;&#33;  LOL&#33;&#33;[/b]



Same answer that works for stuck coke bottles.   "Er... I slipped in the shower   :Oops:  "

I&#39;ve never heard of a woman being able to do herself.  Does anyone have documented proof?

----------


## Baalzamon

All stories about Marlyn Manson r half true. Basicly he is normal like anyone else, just that he found gr8 way to earn money. If he looked and acted normal on scene and his videos he wouldt have so much fans. I used to listen to him way ago.
And about giving urself blowjob...well i think ill skip that  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Same answer that works for stuck coke bottles.   "Er... I slipped in the shower   "[/b]



 :Eek:  .. Seeker.. something you&#39;d care to share?  LOL&#33;





> I&#39;ve never heard of a woman being able to do herself.  Does anyone have documented proof?[/b]



In a word .. *ICK*&#33;

----------


## juroara

> So masterbation is also homosexuality because you are the same gender as yourself. And that means that everyone is gay.  [/b]




please do not twist my words. I clearly said in my first post homosexuality must first include another person

----------


## dodobird

> please do not twist my words. I clearly said in my first post homosexuality must first include another person[/b]



but not in _that_ post.

----------


## Baalzamon

next Lucid Tasks of the Month??? 
just kidding   ::laughhard::

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Can&#39;t you imagine explaining "how" you hurt your back to the paramedics/doctors&#33;&#33;  LOL&#33;&#33;[/b]



LOL  ::bigteeth::  That would be the greatest thing to try to explain. Considering no one here knows me personally, I&#39;ll be honest and say I actually would try it if I were that flexible, and it wasn&#39;t painful to bend that far just to see if it feels good, but I think I&#39;d pass on the ejaculation part  ::barf::  I wouldn&#39;t consider it gay, as it isn&#39;t with another person, and it is just out of curiosity too (though if a guy got a blowjob from another guy out of "curiosity" I would consider them homosexual).

----------


## CymekSniper

I actually did do this once and I must say that it isn&#39;t that great. Yep, that&#39;s all I have to say. I think if you were flexible enough, you would try it. I am comfortable with my body and I love being in my own skin so I am not ashamed at all.

----------


## Casualtie

> I&#39;ve never heard of a woman being able to do herself.  Does anyone have documented proof?[/b]



Do you mean actual proof of a woman or man? There is a website with a video of a man doing *it* on there, but I doubt you want me to post it here.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I do remember talking to a guy last night on stickam (webcam chat room) who said he used to have a video of himself doing this.

----------


## krookedking

I did it several times in non lucid dreams....really comfortable, even if thinking about it afterwards is somehow disgusting....(it&#39;s the 3rd time I have the occasion to say it on DV&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Howie

What a coneudrem.
God already took a rib to create Eve. So no Eve, take another rib and ...well whatever your fancy.   ::tongue::

----------


## irishcream

i dunno...i don&#39;t think i&#39;d want to, to be honest. Not even if i could.  But then it&#39;s that old saying.  &#39;why do dogs lick their balls?  cos they can&#33;&#39;

I get paranoid about my boyfriend going down there, even though it&#39;s nice...i couldnt&#39; do it to myself...plus then the guy loses out.  And plus it&#39;s always much nicer to have someone else do the pleasing for you...it&#39;s like not being able to tickle yourself i guess...

----------


## Spinseeker

Fuck no, I&#39;d never suck my own dick. Ever. As in, EVER.

----------


## l3xicon

Yeah

----------


## SKA

> Marilyn Manson had surgery to remove 2 of his ribs so he could give himself oral sex...some people, i think its around 1% who can do this normally, but heres the question : if you could give yourself oral sex, would you? and would you consider it gay to do it? or just the ultimate form of masterbation....
> 
> p.s. this topic is not about if masterbation is right, its about a guy sucking himself off, and if THATS straight or gay?[/b]




haha Gay to give yourself a Blowjob? only if you have a Split personality Disorder maybe  :tongue2: 

If I COULD give myself head I would have certainly tried it. But even if I could I most defenitely still rather have a girl do it for me.

But I can&#39;t and I prefer to have REAL sex instead; Masturbation is merely tention release and not QUITE my idea of actual sexual pleasure and satisfaction. And something else; Doesn&#39;t Marylin Manson have enough groupies to satisfie his Sexual Desires?

----------


## Universal Mind

Thanks for the idea.  I am about to sign up for five yoga classes.

----------


## blade5x

I&#39;d try it atleast once it all of a sudden was made possible. My dick is probably cleaner than my fingers which touch my food (though I&#39;d end up stopping and finishing off with my hand).

I guarantee had males actually been born with the ability to suck their own dicks, everyone who has masturbated and or masturbates would have tried it.

----------


## The-Sandman

A quote from Bill Hicks:





> "If guys could blow themselves, ladies, you&#39;d be in this room alone right now, watching an empty stage."[/b]

----------


## Spamtek

I am personally of the opinion that anyone who&#39;s said "shit no, I&#39;d never try that&#33;" is either lying or went and tried it later that very night.  If you&#39;re really telling the truth, well... that&#39;s one _less_ thing you can say you&#39;ve done in your brief lifetime here on earth.  I don&#39;t see what your irrational and highly vocalized inihibitions are going to prove other than that you&#39;re sexually repressed and/or want to project some bullshit macho image.

(I call my own bluff on this anyways - I could extend the same reasoning to encompass all sorts of genuinely disgusting kinks like scat and try to call you a baby for not "trying it out," so, yeah, I&#39;m probably full of it.  But for me it (autofellatio) was a novel experience, I have no weird problem with a part of my body touching _another part of my body_ (horrors&#33 :wink2: )


This reminds me of a high school friend in the middle of a full lunchroom one day, who was bending over to get his backpack and suddenly exclaimed, "Holy shit, I bet I could lick my own balls from here&#33;"  Awkward... Silence...

He informed me later the next day that his estimates were off.

<div align="center">----</div>

I wouldn&#39;t say a guy having sexual contact with another guy makes him gay... I&#39;d say it slides him down a point or two on the Kinsey scale, is all.

----------


## joey11223

eh people can do what they want but personally the idea actually makes me feel kinda sick. Especially ejaculation in the mouth*shudders*.

but like i said, if people want to i don&#39;t care, it wouldnt effect me and as along as they didn&#39;t keep hounding me with graphic descriptions then what ever floats your boat, your sinks your ship in my case  ::wink::  .

----------


## Led

I would try it. But I am not limber at all.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> eh people can do what they want but personally the idea actually makes me feel kinda sick. Especially ejaculation in the mouth*shudders*.[/b]



I have a feeling that most people would pass on the ejaculating in your mouth part, and finish with their hand or something instead. _If_ I could suck my dick, which I can&#39;t, I definitely wouldn&#39;t ejaculate in my mouth. The mere thought makes me noxious  ::barf::

----------


## braha_kahn

i&#39;d definitly suck my own willy&#33; but I&#39;d rather have a female do it though...

and sheez most of you really are prudish about sex&#33;   ::bigteeth::  

god gave us those bodypart for a reason you know and not only to urinate lol

----------


## Replicon

Haha this is an interesting topic to have &#39;extended discussion&#39; over  ::D: .

I wouldn&#39;t give myself oral. I think any pleasure that I give myself would be trumped by the fact that I&#39;m in a very uncomfortable position, doing what basically constitutes sucking dick.

----------


## Kromoh

man, here&#39;s a statement for all of you


Do you know why dogs lick their balls? Because they can&#39;t do it with their hands&#33; LOL

really, if it was possible, it would be pretty much like masturbation, I&#39;m sure of it.. both have the same objective, both involve only one person

people usually have this idea that having a dick in your mouth is gay (and lol it is I guess), but that&#39;s only because, mostly,  guys can&#39;t do it to themselves...



believe me, if it was possible for everyone, it would be way different.. would be just like masturbation is to us now

-------

I&#39;ld deifinitely try it, probably just out of curiosity.. the idea of ejaculating in my own mouth reallky is disgusting, yeah.. but I guess a single time wouldn&#39;t harm anyone

----------


## Man of Shred

MM NEVER had any ribs removed. I bet if you get good at yoga you could do it. I would certainly like to learn. Not because i have homo tendencies. But think of all the money i would make at gay bars.

----------


## Daeva

Yummy, yummy in my tummy.

----------


## LucidMike14

Marilyn Mansion is a nutcase. I wouldn't, that's pretty sick

----------


## LucidMike14

> next Lucid Tasks of the Month??? 
> just kidding



LOL!!!!!

----------


## DCK7

Some people say jacking off and giving yourself a blowjob are the same. Thats not true, when hooking up with a girl, they always give you a handjob first before the blowjob (unless your girl is a pornstar/freak/prostitute/etc). I dont think I would suck any dick, including mine.

----------


## TheUncanny

> ...I don't like sucking dick.




Something about this phrase being flanked by your avatar (a picture of Freud with a cigar in his hand) made me laugh my ass off.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Something about this phrase being flanked by your avatar (a picture of Freud with a cigar in his hand) made me laugh my ass off.



Great observation. That _is_ pretty funny when you think about it.

----------


## TheUncanny

It made me think of the "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar" story.  Allegedly during one of Freuds lectures at Clark Univeristy, a critic touched on his theory of oral fixation, and then drew connections from that to his daily habit of smoking cigars, for which he was know for smoking several a day. Freud simply replied "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar", and then changed the subject.

----------


## the real pieman

wow this is an old topic....please delete, or revive, whatever, seems like its just taking up space now.....although it was an interesting discussion......

----------


## cuddleyperson

i think the point was that is was dead... posting in it makes it front page again, the one trhing you did not want, as you said it is a dead thread, leave it that way.. :smiley:

----------


## CymekSniper

HEY! I'm the Dream Views Thread Necromancer (DVTN) and I disapprove of your taking my job!

I bet I can get this thread in senseless banter TONIGHT!

----------


## grasshoppa

weather you admit it or not, every guy would be blowing themselves in the shower if this was possible.

----------


## CymekSniper

Quick FYI to everyone, it does in fact taste like warm salt.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I just can't believe someone up there on the front page tried to claim that two guys who give each other oral or hand jobs could still be perfectly straight.  ::wtf2::  I just refuse to believe that some people think like that. I would rather die alone than ever be with a guy who's done that to other men.

----------


## Mystic7

Manson did not have any ribs removed that is a rumour. One of many. But I do think that his girlfriend is very hot.

In regards to the topic if your not sure what gay is and your about to base decisions on what others say is gay or not gay. Then you would really have issues to sort out within yourself. As gay is irrelevant. Else a more balanced sensible person wouldn't worry about what gay is. They would only do what suits them best. Unless they are afraid.

Mes Tarrant eliminates about 75% of guys in one go if they havn't done it. They have thought about it. Such standards I think is a little petty and silly. And even insecure. Or just jelous, but whatever.

I don't know if it's gay or possible. I say just do whatever you want regardless.

----------


## CymekSniper

I agree.

Gay is merely a mindset within oneself, not a classification given to you by others.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Mes Tarrant eliminates about 75% of guys in one go if they havn't done it.



Are you saying that guys do this to one another on a regular basis?

All I'm saying is I don't want to end up with some sexually confused dude who decides to come out of the closet at age 40 after we've been married for a decade and have 3 kids.

----------


## Mystic7

If you prefer women you know it. If you prefer guys you know it. If you like both you also realize this. Because it soon becomes obvious to yourself what you like. That is pretty much the end of it altogether. This gay and straight emotionally charged nonsense is just that. Nonsense and some kind of insecurity. God doesn't like gay people? Maybe god is a reflection of the discriminating person that is preaching. Some people don't like gay people. And I wouldn't discriminate against them for that either.





> All I'm saying is I don't want to end up with some sexually confused dude who decides to come out of the closet at age 40 after we've been married for a decade and have 3 kids.



I dont think the majority do that to each other but completely straight 100&#37; is rare. Sexually confused is one who go against their instinct and wants to be something they are not. If you married someone that had issues. You would have to be equally sexually confused to fall for it. But I get what you mean.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Now you're just puking up nonsense. Nowhere did I mention god or how he or you or I discriminate against people. I'm going to stop with this conversation while I still can - I don't need someone attacking me and telling me I'm insecure because I don't want to suck the same dick that a guy has sucked in the past. 

Oh by the way.. in any case..  ::?:  the issue was never about how one perceives oneself. I think that there are a lot of confused people out there who don't_ know_ if they're straight, gay, or bi.

Wait, I would be to blame if I married someone with issues?? Um hellooo.... people _cover up_ their issues. Until it's too late.

Oh by the way, I worship satan and eat babies on Sundays. Thought I would add that in there.

----------


## Mystic7

I was just commenting. Looks like I hit a nerve.

----------


## CymekSniper

Heh heh. Mystic you would not believe what kind of trouble this type of thing has gotten me in lately.

*backs slowly out of the thread*

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Mystic7 doesn't hit anyone's nerves. 


*backs out of thread as well, for good measure*

----------


## Spartiate

> I dont think the majority do that to each other but completely straight 100% is rare.




WTF  ::eh:: ?  Are you saying that we all question our sexuality?  I think you can really only speak for yourself on this one...

----------


## soadfreak2121

New dream goal!!!

----------


## Mystic7

> WTF ?  Are you saying that we all question our sexuality?  I think you can really only speak for yourself on this one...



It's proven that we all have bi tendancies. Look it up. You don't read u ignorant??

----------


## Spartiate

> It's proven that we all have bi tendancies. Look it up. You don't read u ignorant??



Haha, proven by who?  I have purely heterosexual tendencies, no matter what any book says.  I have nothing against gays or bis, it's just that I can't fathom the idea of being with a man, same goes for animals and dead bodies.  And if you dare contest this, then you are an idiot for assuming that you know how I think.  Also, no, this doesn't quite fall under my reading preferences...

----------


## Oneironaught

> You don't read u ignorant??



*clears throat* Ahem. Spoken like a true champ.

----------


## Spartiate

> *clears throat* Ahem. Spoken like a true champ.



He hasn`t gotten to the "writing" part yet  :tongue2: ...

----------


## O'nus

Studies show that men are biologically sexually orientated in a positively skewed model.  

There are many men that are entirely straight and many men that are entirely gay.  Those ends of the spectrum will have residual interest in the opposing orientation, but both have a higher mean than pure bi-sexuality.
~

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Gotta love how Mystic7 found a way to make this into an argument.  ::banana::  What a dork.

----------


## Obtuse

/Doesn't read replies

Nope, probably not. It will feel so much more better when I am married to my wife.

----------


## Mystic7

Anyone intelligent knows what I said. Those who don't you can see there level of intelligence is minimal by there childish responses.





> Studies show that men are biologically sexually orientated in a positively skewed model.



I didn't say otherwise. I said all have some degree of bi tendancies to a certain extent. Those who said otherwise don't know the context of the word "straight" in medical terms.

----------


## Spartiate

> Anyone intelligent knows what I said. Those who don't you can see there level of intelligence is minimal by there childish responses.



I know you are, but what am I?

----------


## Jeff777

> Marilyn Manson had surgery to remove 2 of his ribs so he could give himself oral sex...some people, i think its around 1% who can do this normally, but heres the question : if you could give yourself oral sex, would you? and would you consider it gay to do it? or just the ultimate form of masterbation....
> 
> p.s. this topic is not about if masterbation is right, its about a guy sucking himself off, and if THATS straight or gay?



That's an easy question with an easy answer.  NO Even if it's your own body...at the end of the day you'll still be a certified di*k sucker.

----------


## O'nus

> Anyone intelligent knows what I said. Those who don't you can see there level of intelligence is minimal by there childish responses.
> 
> I didn't say otherwise. I said all have some degree of bi tendancies to a certain extent. Those who said otherwise don't know the context of the word "straight" in medical terms.



Even though I agree with you, I am disappointed with your presentation.  Calling others childish is, in fact, childish.  Even worse than outright insults, you harbor an intent of "holier than thou" by condescneding those that do not adhere to your points which have not been fully elaborated.  There are much better ways of postualting your points than this - try them out and you will find that people are much more inclined to believe you than, "believe me, if you were smart you would."

Though you may be aware of something that others may not be aware of, this is no reason to point out and parade their ignorance.  

Out of curiousity - where did you read about the bisexual tendencies?  Kelly's study?
~

----------


## Michael

Rofl???

----------


## Spartiate

> Even though I agree with you



So basically, you're saying that every guy has odd to frequent thoughts of getting it on with fellow males?

Well then I must be broken...

----------


## O'nus

> So basically, you're saying that every guy has odd to frequent thoughts of getting it on with fellow males?
> 
> Well then I must be broken...



Goddammit, no, I did not say that.  I said that there is a psycho-dynamic gradient of sexual orientation and it is poistively skewed; hotereosexuality on the left, homosexuality on the right.
~

----------


## Spartiate

> Goddammit, no, I did not say that.  I said that there is a psycho-dynamic gradient of sexual orientation and it is poistively skewed; hotereosexuality on the left, homosexuality on the right.
> ~



So then you don't agree with this:





> It's proven that we all have bi tendancies. Look it up. You don't read u ignorant??

----------


## O'nus

> So then you don't agree with this:



I do agree with that, but that does not mean that those bi-tendencies are on such a high magnitude that that statement seems to imply.  
~

----------


## Spartiate

> I do agree with that, but that does not mean that those bi-tendencies are on such a high magnitude that that statement seems to imply.  
> ~



Well then what if I said I don't have bisexual tendencies, wouldn't that render that statement invalid?

----------


## O'nus

> Well then what if I said I don't have bisexual tendencies, wouldn't that render that statement invalid?



No, it does not at all.  I said a psycho-sexual gradient.  This means that there are some who are entirely heterosexual, some entirely homosexual, and then both with a little bit of the opposing tendency, and then a rare few that are purely "bi-sexual".

Does that explain it better..?  I should have used a graph...
~

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well said O'nus. 

    It's a shame we cannot all posses superior insight and conform to a person's conclusion without thought. Please note I never took a side on this debate. Rather, I took interest after noting (with little amazement) that you, Mystic, haven't changed one lick in the past month. With all due respect I think you may have a narcissistic complex.

     It is very hard to believe your claim at higher intelligence when you use "there" instead of the correct "their" twice in the same sentence. I do not boast that my post is perfect in grammar either, and it is petty to point out, but I think it's worth noting the irony. 

     My point comes in a question. Would you please stop segregating the Dreamviews community into "intelligent" (up to par, agrees with you) and "unintelligent" (The people who happen to disagree)?

- GA

----------


## O'nus

> Well said O'nus. 
> 
> It's a shame we cannot all posses superior insight and conform to a person's conclusion without thought. Please note I never took a side on this debate. Rather, I took interest after noting (with little amazement) that you, Mystic, haven't changed one lick in the past month. With all due respect I think you may have a narcissistic complex.
> 
> It is very hard to believe your claim at higher intelligence when you use "there" instead of the correct "their" twice in the same sentence. I do not boast that my post is perfect in grammar either, and it is petty to point out, but I think it's worth noting the irony. 
> 
> My point comes in a question. Would you please stop segregating the Dreamviews community into "intelligent" (up to par, agrees with you) and "unintelligent" (The people who happen to disagree).
> 
> - GA



At first this really confused me because I thought you were addressing me with the entire post.  You are referring to Mystic7.... right?  Because, in that case, I agree.... and.. lol.
~

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Haha I caught that the same time you did. Corrected. :p

----------


## Spartiate

> No, it does not at all.  I said a psycho-sexual gradient.  This means that there are some who are entirely heterosexual, some entirely homosexual, and then both with a little bit of the opposing tendency, and then a rare few that are purely "bi-sexual".
> 
> Does that explain it better..?  I should have used a graph...
> ~



That makes a lot of sense, but what Mystic said was that _we all have bisexual tendencies_.  Which I can claim myself to be totally false.

----------


## O'nus

> That makes a lot of sense, but what Mystic said was that _we all have bisexual tendencies_. Which I can claim myself to be totally false.



Well, if we really want to be pedantic; biologically you do become aroused by the presence of another male depending on the context.  Even though it may be marginally... marginally.. low, it still exists.  

But that is being pedantic..  
~

----------


## Oneironaught

> That's an easy question with an easy answer. NO Even if it's your own body...at the end of the day you'll still be a certified di*k sucker.



But just think of all the action you'd be getting  ::D:

----------


## Alban

Gay? Does that term even have relevance anymore?

Everyone is gay... or bi at the very least.
It's what makes us human.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Marilyn Manson had surgery to remove 2 of his ribs so he could give himself oral sex...some people, i think its around 1% who can do this normally, but heres the question : if you could give yourself oral sex, would you? and would you consider it gay to do it? or just the ultimate form of masterbation....
> 
> p.s. this topic is not about if masterbation is right, its about a guy sucking himself off, and if THATS straight or gay?



I'd never do something so sick.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Gay? Does that term even have relevance anymore?
> 
> Everyone is gay... or bi at the very least.
> It's what makes us human.



...What?  :tongue2:

----------


## Mystic7

O'nus Your right. I didn't say it politely. But with these people, they won't care anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3MbkZocqbA

----------


## Spartiate

> O'nus Your right. I didn't say it politely. But with these people, they won't care anyway.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3MbkZocqbA



Correction, we _no longer_ care.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3MbkZocqbA




If by that music video you're implying I've been brainwashed through society and am, therefore, on a lower wavelength than you (a free thinker) than I have one thing to say.


I was home schooled for 8 years.  :tongue2:   I was a 9/11 conspirator and a new world order theorist as well. The subjects in ED are not foreign to me.

Edit: That quote in the video is the same quote I used in my senior yearbook, if that tells you anything.

----------


## Jeff777

> Gay? Does that term even have relevance anymore?
> 
> Everyone is gay... or bi at the very least.
> *It's what makes us human.*



poppycock!  Don't try and push that disease upon us!   ::roll::  lol

----------


## GestaltAlteration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OOLOF2DzjA

Whoops. Dropped a random youtube band video. My bad.

----------


## grasshoppa

a shitty one at that.

----------


## Xox

> poppycock!  Don't try and push that disease upon us!   lol



Disease?

----------


## Kromoh

I feel like a mutant in Xmen 3 now. Everyone shows me a cure to a disease that doesn't exist.

MAN I hate jeovah witnesses with all the willpower I have.

---

now back on topic

everyone is, indeed at least a bit bisexual. what may happen is that you censor yourself not to feel that way because being gay is "wrong". but believe it, it isn't.

---

people should just take time to think abotu if the world was different; if men could give themselves oral sex, naturally, it wouldn't be seen as a bad thign by society (at least not by general society. everyone masturbates and some religions condemn it, for example)

topic over?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Sure everyone may have slight bi/gay tenancies but that doesn't make the term "gay" irrelevant. Alban's post makes it seems like everyone is either completely gay or bi all the time, which isn't true. Say someone has a flash image in their head of a guy in a sexual light (for males). BAM, they are instantly 100&#37; gay.

No.

    Homosexuality isn't a disease. But it's a term as relevant as "straight". In this topic's context this isn't about wrong or right. It's about which gender you have outward sexual attractions to. just because everyone may blur the line once or twice does not warrent such an extreme statement as "everyone is gay/bi".

Take that as you will.  :smiley:

----------

